# A conversation with Benjamin Wallfisch (YouTube)



## Markrs (Sep 5, 2021)

Michael Hollands' talks to Benjamin Wallfisch about his career.

Golden Globe, Grammy and Emmy nominee, the fantastic Benjamin Wallfisch, joined me for a new Sound of the Movies interview episode. Benjamin has worked on more than 75 feature films. He has composed the scores for films such as "The Escapist", "A Cure for Wellness", "It", "It Chapter Two", "Blade Runner 2049", (with Hans Zimmer) "Hellboy" (2019), "Shazam!", "The Invisible Man", "Hidden Figures", "Mortal Kombat", and many more. On this episode, we spoke in detail about working with director Gore Verbinski on "A Cure for Wellness", writing for horror films such as "It", "Blade Runner 2049", "Mortal Kombat", and much more.


----------

